# ما هو أفضل مادة مطريه للشعر فى الشامبو والشاور جيل



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام 
قرأت عن المواد المطريه التى تستخدم فى الشامبو والشاور جيل , وهنا أسأل عن أفضل ماده مطريه للشامبو و الشاور جيل الشفاف وليس بالبلسم لأن البلسم لوحده أعتقد أنه ماده مطريه , فرأيت أن بعض الناس تستخدم الكمبرلان Kd كمادة مطريه للشامبو لانها أحماض دهنيه بينما الماده المطريه للشاور جيل هى الجلسرين فهل هما أفضل مادتين مطريتين أم هناك أقوى منهم فى التأثير وما النسبه التى يجب أن توضع فى التركيبه لكل منهم وهل لهم علاقه بالتكسابون أى أن عند زيادة نسبة التكسابون الذى يسبب جفاف للبشره والشعر ازيد من المواد المطريه أم لا , وأسف على كثرة الأسأله , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (6 ديسمبر 2013)

المطريات emollients هى مادة او خليط من مواد الهدف من استخدامها الحفاظ على المحتوى المائى للخلايا او زيادته او التقليل من تبخير الماء في خلايا الجلد hydration اكثرهم واشهرهم شيوعا الجليسرين وبروبلين جليكول وبولى ايثلين جليكول هتلاحظ ان معظمهم بولى هيدروكسى في كمان مطريات على شكل استر زى جليسريل كوكيت بولى بروبلين جليكول سيتيل ايثر وفى الاف المواد ممكن استخدمها كمطريات اختيار المادة المستخدمه في التركيبه على حسب الوظيفة المطلوبة من التركيبه product claim وبالتالى بتكون نسبة الاضافه في التركيبه وهى عموما من 0.5% ل 3.0% بالنسبة للكوكونت داى ايثانول اميد هو في الغالب الاعم معزز للرغوة اللزوجة بس مشكلته فرى امين الموجوده كشوائب في المنتج لذلك معظم الشركات بتستخدم كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد لانه بيكون solid 100% بالنسبة بقى للتكسابون هو الهدف من بعض الاضافات بيكون تقليل التاثير harsh للتكسابون على اساس انه ملح صوديوم في بعض الشركات بتصنع التكسابون على شكل TEA-LES تراى ايثانول امين لوريل ايثوكسى سلفيت يعنى باختصار بيعادل الحمض خلال التصنيع ب تراى ايثانول امين وبكده بيقدر يعمل مادة منظفة ومطرية في نفس الوقت بس المشكلة ان سعره غالى ومش متوافر في كل الدول كمان في بعض الشركات بتستخدم تكسابون عباره عن ملح امونيوم ودا بيكون افضل في الشامبو برده الخلاصه هى ان كل منتج قبل تصنيعه في مرحلة التصميم بتحدد اهداف المنتج والمشكلة المفروض هيعالجها المنتج وبعدين نبتدى نعمل اختيارات للتركيبه كمواد وبعدين نيجى لمرحلة compitability الى هى دراسة تجانس مواد التركيبه مع بعضها وبالاضافه والحذف بتطلع التركيبه على الورق بعدين اختبار stability بحث ثبات المنتج عايز اقول ممكن يكون عندك افضل مواد في التركيبه ويطلع اسوأ منتج


----------



## dulcemohamed (6 ديسمبر 2013)

نسيت اقول انا لما افضى هبقى اقول الفرق بين تلت مكونات اساسية Emollients , Humectants & conditioners


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (7 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> نسيت اقول انا لما افضى هبقى اقول الفرق بين تلت مكونات اساسية Emollients , Humectants & conditioners





dulcemohamed قال:


> المطريات emollients هى مادة او خليط من مواد الهدف من استخدامها الحفاظ على المحتوى المائى للخلايا او زيادته او التقليل من تبخير الماء في خلايا الجلد hydration اكثرهم واشهرهم شيوعا الجليسرين وبروبلين جليكول وبولى ايثلين جليكول هتلاحظ ان معظمهم بولى هيدروكسى في كمان مطريات على شكل استر زى جليسريل كوكيت بولى بروبلين جليكول سيتيل ايثر وفى الاف المواد ممكن استخدمها كمطريات اختيار المادة المستخدمه في التركيبه على حسب الوظيفة المطلوبة من التركيبه product claim وبالتالى بتكون نسبة الاضافه في التركيبه وهى عموما من 0.5% ل 3.0% بالنسبة للكوكونت داى ايثانول اميد هو في الغالب الاعم معزز للرغوة اللزوجة بس مشكلته فرى امين الموجوده كشوائب في المنتج لذلك معظم الشركات بتستخدم كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد لانه بيكون solid 100% بالنسبة بقى للتكسابون هو الهدف من بعض الاضافات بيكون تقليل التاثير harsh للتكسابون على اساس انه ملح صوديوم في بعض الشركات بتصنع التكسابون على شكل TEA-LES تراى ايثانول امين لوريل ايثوكسى سلفيت يعنى باختصار بيعادل الحمض خلال التصنيع ب تراى ايثانول امين وبكده بيقدر يعمل مادة منظفة ومطرية في نفس الوقت بس المشكلة ان سعره غالى ومش متوافر في كل الدول كمان في بعض الشركات بتستخدم تكسابون عباره عن ملح امونيوم ودا بيكون افضل في الشامبو برده الخلاصه هى ان كل منتج قبل تصنيعه في مرحلة التصميم بتحدد اهداف المنتج والمشكلة المفروض هيعالجها المنتج وبعدين نبتدى نعمل اختيارات للتركيبه كمواد وبعدين نيجى لمرحلة compitability الى هى دراسة تجانس مواد التركيبه مع بعضها وبالاضافه والحذف بتطلع التركيبه على الورق بعدين اختبار stability بحث ثبات المنتج عايز اقول ممكن يكون عندك افضل مواد في التركيبه ويطلع اسوأ منتج



انا ممنون جدا ليك يا باشمهندس وجعل هذا الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , انا فهمت من كلام حضرتك ان فى مواد ممكن احسبها انها افضل شىء للتركيبه وتدينى نتيجه عكسيه بس هل ممكن حضرتك تدينى يعنى اختيارات من عندك لانى مش بتسخدم مواد كتيره اوى فى تركيباتى انا عاوز أفضل مطرى للشعر للشامبو الشفاف وأفضل مطرى للبشره من وجهة نظر حضرتك انت , ولاحظت حاجه تانيه ان ال ph للكمبرلان بيكون من 8 ل 10 وبالتالى بيسرع من تنشيط التيلوز هل لو البى اتش بتاعت الشامبو ارتفعت هل انزلها بحمض الستريك ولا فى حمض أفضل منه ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر .


----------

